
Computer Vision and Adversarial Images - jonathankoren
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601955/machine-visions-achilles-heel-revealed-by-google-brain-researchers/
======
danielmorozoff
link to the paper.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.02533](http://arxiv.org/abs/1607.02533)

Their method more maximizing the cross entropy yields very peculiar results if
you look at the images as the hyper-parameter iterations go up. It seems as if
what we are seeing is some convolution with some peculiar form of noise. I
wonder what the structure across these adversarial images looks like and
whether it could provide some insight into certain patterns in cov net
learning?

